# eaccelerator can't install on php 5.4.4



## Demontager (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm trying to install eaccelerator in FreeBSD 9.0 on production server, the problem is - software claims that it not supported for php 5.4.4. How to install it if i need php 5 ?


```
freebsd# cd /usr/ports/www/eaccelerator
freebsd# make install clean
===>  eaccelerator-0.9.6.1_1 cannot install: doesn't work with PHP version : 5 (Doesn't support PHP 5).
*** Error code 1
```

php version info

```
freebsd# php -v
PHP 5.4.4 (cli) (built: Jul 19 2012 00:31:09) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.4.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2012)

Use lang/php53 instead of lang/php5, the latter is 5.4.x.


----------



## Demontager (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks! Changed php to 5.3 

```
PHP 5.3.14 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jul 19 2012 20:38:42) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies
    with eAccelerator v0.9.6.1, Copyright (c) 2004-2010 eAccelerator, by eAccelerator
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 7, 2012)

eAccelerator rised from the dead, moved to Github and current master branch works for me on 
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #1: Mon Jun 25 02:09:58 CEST 2012 /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# php -v
PHP 5.4.5 (cli) (built: Aug  7 2012 21:17:03)
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.4.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies
    with eAccelerator v1.0-dev, Copyright (c) 2004-2012 eAccelerator, by eAccelerator
```


----------



## Demontager (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, ondra_knezour for great info! Will try to shift to php5.4.4 as well.


----------

